

A Formula for Fame - ksvs
http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2008/jul/28/celebrity.bigbrother

======
sjh
Ben Goldacre, of Bad Science, points out some fundamental flaws with this
"formula": <http://www.badscience.net/2008/08/fame/>

